# New gym, new start, need a routine.



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Well I dont know if you have read my other thread? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/118519-my-first-year-going-gym-been-mess-now-new-gym.html#post2000495?

I am basically after a routine.

*My profile*

*Age *- 19

*Height *- 5,11

*Weight *- 10 stone

Here is a pic of me










Goals, to get alot bigger (sort of mens health body)

I can get to the gym 3/4 days a week.

I can go for runs most nights, and can train abs at home.

I don't know if a 3 day spilt is best for me.

But what confuses me the most is the amount of sets / reps I should do, and when to increase the weight.

I hope someone can help, and I appreciate your time.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

what supplemets do you recon I should take, I have taken whey protien, but what about mass gainer and creatine. and I need a my protein code


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

get your diet nailed!

just get on a compound based routine mate, google search starting strength, madcows, stronglifts etc

eat properly and lift heavy and the gains will come


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

My diet is looking good, just dont know what supplements to go for


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> My diet is looking good, just dont know what supplements to go for


supplements are exactly that... they supplement your diet.

just get a decent whey protein,multi vit and maybe some fish oils

but food is your friend


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> My diet is looking good, just dont know what supplements to go for


if your diet is looking good you may not need supplements

some whey post workout may be all you need

supplements are not the be all and end all


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Dont worry to much about supps at the moment, just make sure you take a good whey protien, look at compound movements, squats, deadlifts, bench press these will work the whole body and build good struture, no need to do lots of different exercises at the start just keep it simple and eat like a beast, would be worth posting your diet on here the guys will give you some good pointers to make sure you not wasting time and money on food you dont need,

good luck


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats, eat, sleep, repeat.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> hmmmm


Hmmmm? Are you actually wanting help and advice or just here to chat? Seems that you have a high post count but doesn't look like you've trained, or are taking on board any advice from anyone here.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

basic 3 day spit with compound exercises

eat like crazy to put on the weight

not much need for sups at your stage just: protein shake, muti vits and fish oil o ya and eat like crazy 6 meals a day and if our not putting on any weight eat some more

aim for 1-2lb weight increase a week every week


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Hmmmm? Are you actually wanting help and advice or just here to chat? Seems that you have a high post count but doesn't look like you've trained, or are taking on board any advice from anyone here.


B1tchy, but funny...


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

NikstaC said:


> B1tchy, but funny...


Not meant to be bitchy, just wanting to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Not meant to be bitchy, just wanting to be honest.


Normally people post this kind of thread on here in their 1st or 2nd post... on 778 one you should really be able to give other people worth while advise, not the other way around.

Kind of like if you go to a gym for a 778 days/hours or whatever, and after still look the same... then you waist your time, gym/machine time and people's time.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

NikstaC said:


> Normally people post this kind of thread on here in their 1st or 2nd post... on 778 one you should really be able to give other people worth while advise, not the other way around.
> 
> Kind of like if you go to a gym for a 778 days/hours or whatever, and after still look the same... then you waist your time, gym/machine time and people's time.


Yep, pretty much what i was thinking.


----------



## sween_121 (Nov 16, 2010)

eat train eat sleep repeat


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder if doyle will ever look at this again...


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Some people have been saying a Full Body work out will be best for me, But I recon a 3 day split will work best

gym opens in 2 weeks, cant wait


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

taken from forum

what you think of this guys?

Mon - Chest, Back & Abs

Incline Press

Bent over Row

Dips

Chins or Pullups

Pullovers

Random Ab exercise

Tues - Rest or cardio

Wed - Quads, Hams & Calves

Squats

Romanian Deadlifts

Front Squats or Leg Extensions

Leg Curls

Walking Lunges

Calf Raises

Thu - Triceps, Biceps & Forearms

Closegrip Press

Barbell or EZ Curl

Overhead Extensions or Triceps Dips

Incline DB Curls

Reverse Curl or Hammer Curl

Wrist Curl

Fri - Rest or cardio

Sat - Lower Back, Traps, Delts, Rotator Cuffs & Abs

Deadlifts

Overhead Press

Powercleans or Shrugs

Bentover Flye

Rotator Cuff supersets

Random Ab Exercise

Sun - Rest


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

I get the feeling you are not going to listen or learn what ever I say. However, I like to give people the benefit of the doubt. SO here is my advice.

I started this programme after moving from a programme like yours. Its simple, works you hard all over and will grow strength and gains and give you the base you need.

At 10 stone you were similar to me so I would eat 3000K calories per day of which 40% protein. Clean food every day without fail.

I now have changed my routine so I sleep minimum 7-8 hours as well

With regards to supps. Drink a whey shake a couple of times per day and add in creatine if you wish and maybe some fish oils

That is as far as my advice can go. If you done the above religously for 2 months I guarantee some improvement from where you are now in both strength and size.

The likelyhood is you are going to spend a fortune on crap supps, not follow a great diet and stick to your over complicated long routine and be dissapointed with why you are growing.

I am up 7.2lbs of clean lean muscle from doing the above.

Cheers

G

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Tues/Thur - Cardio 30 minutes and light ab work.

Weekends - OFF.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Gee-Spot said:


> I get the feeling you are not going to listen or learn what ever I say. However, I like to give people the benefit of the doubt. SO here is my advice.
> 
> I started this programme after moving from a programme like yours. Its simple, works you hard all over and will grow strength and gains and give you the base you need.
> 
> ...


Good advice IMO.

Doyle, would def scrap the routine you posted mate, its got a lot of exercise's you simply dont need to do. Would be interesting to see your diet as well


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

i like your nipples


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

thaiman said:


> i like your nipples


Were you getting confused? Was you reading this whilst watching gay Rabbit and replied to the wrong one by accident.  lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can go for runs most nights, and can train abs at home.

I would suggest cutting this out and just do some low intense cardio to keep the heart well and if you start putting on weight (fat) then up the cardio.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ripptoes then when that doesnt work lower the weight a bit for 2 weeks then go back at it heavy

when thees no more progress after this go on to madcows and do the same thing.

This what most people will tell you to do when your starting off


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

id start off with a 3 day a week full body for first 6-12 weeks imo just to build a foundation


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Doyle, mate, you've been a member on here since May 2009, what the fcuk have been looking at for the last year and a half?! Nearly 800 posts and you have no idea about what to do?! :confused1:

How can you come on and just say i need a new routine? Have you not read anything about routines or nutrition, or do you just prefer to post [email protected] about how many pictures d!ckheads post on their facebook page's!!! :yawn:

FFS, do yourself a favour, take a week off from posting utter bo!!ox in General Conversation and educate yourself on the basics of bodybuilding! PLEASE!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Squats, eat, sleep, repeat.


lol how did ino youd say squats :lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Doyle, enjoying the new gym? How is the training going? You seem to be ignoring me in your other threads when I ask...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

If he has been following my advice he would be in much better shape

Its simple....... JUST ****ING SQUAT!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Listen to what G says, I agree entirely.

The routine you propose is rubbish

Push

Pull

Legs

3k calories a day minimum from good wholesome food and Come back and let us know how yore getting on in 6 months time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you update us to how you're getting along? I think you should turn this into a Log as well, might keep you on track and a bit more motivated.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Car is now insured, so can get to gym

went to look at gym yesterday. omg, its lush, new David Lloyd gym

so am starting maybe this week, if not next


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not this week?


----------



## Dutton81 (Feb 3, 2011)

Walk to the gym and dont use the word "lush"?

I dont know how you can get up to the number of posts you have and still be negotiating your way to and from the Gym. - I have used forums like this in the past for referance and have joined this one recently as added incentive now I am back in the gym.

By the way, the stuff on here is golden. Also like the links back an forth between sites of interest.

I have found that right now, in the early stages I am "aiming" for the advice, especially in terms of the diet. I try to hit a protien target with an eye on the carbs, but its all ball park figures at the moment - that makes it sound less focused than it is, but i am sure you understand my meaning. It all comes as an evolution - I am keeping tabs on the weight and its gaining, so i know i am going in the right direction. Its all a journey.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> Car is now insured, so can get to gym
> 
> went to look at gym yesterday. *omg, its lush*, new David Lloyd gym
> 
> so am starting maybe this week, if not next


WTF :ban:


----------

